# My Extra $600 weekly stimulus checks on Unemployment are only scheduled from April 4th onwards, what about you?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

My weekly unemployment is supposed to be backdated to February, but my $600 weekly stimulus checks are only supposed to be backdated to April 4th.
Does anyone else have these problems, or is it only me? I haven't received a dime yet, but hopefully there will be a huge direct deposit in my checking account soon.
I have attached a screen shot so you can see what I mean.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

That weekly $600 only started after the CARES Act was passed on March 29th.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Didn't take effect until March 29th and it's FPUC Federal pandemic unemployment compensation. By the way it also ends July 31st


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Its not a problem. Its the way the law was written. $600 extra for weeks of 4/4-7/31. This is pretty much common knowledge at this point...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> My weekly unemployment is supposed to be backdated to February, but my $600 weekly stimulus checks are only supposed to be backdated to April 4th.
> Does anyone else have these problems, or is it only me? I haven't received a dime yet, but hopefully there will be a huge direct deposit in my checking account soon.
> I have attached a screen shot so you can see what I mean.


Is that regular UC? Not PUA


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats. No One in Florida gets back pay to ANY date


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New Uber said:


> Congrats. No One in Florida gets back pay to ANY date


That's illegal. You better send them the copy of the guidelines for the Pua


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> That's illegal. You better send them the copy of the guidelines for the Pua


Chaos here in Florida. Not going to happen anytime soon. Maybe by Christmas they'll send out the retro checks


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

William Sheldon said:


> This is pretty much common knowledge at this point...


Apparently not.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

PUA (gig worker unemployment) back dates to February. The extra $600/week doesn't start until April 4.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> PUA (gig worker unemployment) back dates to February. The extra $600/week doesn't start until April 4.


Well here in Florida it is different. If you are a gig worker, you only get 600 and nothing extra. And no one is backdated. your pay is effective per your application date. And if you are forced to re-apply as over 400 thousand people were, then your new application date is the new effective pay date.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> That weekly $600 only started after the CARES Act was passed on March 29th.


And yet, per the act it back dates to February.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And yet, per the act it back dates to February.


Ummm... No?

PUA is from April 4th to July 31st


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> That weekly $600 only start





New Uber said:


> Congrats. No One in Florida gets back pay to ANY date


That is why I would never live in a Red State unless I was a millionaire. The Middle Class and Working Class have almost no rights or privileges there.



jgiun1 said:


> Is that regular UC? Not PUA


I got denied regular Unemployment. This is PUA for Gig Workers in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

I live in one of your so called "blue states" and was denied unemployment because they said the fund dried up......too many drivers applied. They just opened it up on 5 days ago! So don't think because you livebin a "red state" that makes a difference because it doesn't. That's just political mumbo jumbo that just puts fear and panic in peoples heads.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Erik M said:


> I live in one of your so called "blue states" and was denied unemployment because they said the fund dried up......too many drivers applied. They just opened it up on 5 days ago! So don't think because you livebin a "red state" that makes a difference because it doesn't. That's just political mumbo jumbo that just puts fear and panic in peoples heads.


Oh really, name one Red State that has fought harder for Uber, Lyft, and Doordash drivers than California has?


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

I have no idea, does anyone really have stats on something like that?! I live in So Cal and was denied so I think it comes down to how much money is left in the pot at the end of the day, politics has nothing to do with it. Why does everything have to go towards politics, its like people such as yourself want everything to be political so you can start a debate, argument, troll, whatever. I seen someone on here post about him/her getting $330 week from the state for Uber unemployment and he/she lived in Texas. Cali is only offering $167/week so I'd say Texas did their part in getting drivers a paycheck! Than you have Minnesota, a "blue" state and no driver has gotten paid yet from there. Just saying, try to give everyone the benefit of trying when dealing with something like this.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Erik M said:


> I have no idea, does anyone really have stats on something like that?! I live in So Cal and was denied so I think it comes down to how much money is left in the pot at the end of the day, politics has nothing to do with it. Why does everything have to go towards politics, its like people such as yourself want everything to be political so you can start a debate, argument, troll, whatever. I seen someone on here post about him/her getting $330 week from the state for Uber unemployment and he/she lived in Texas. Cali is only offering $167/week so I'd say Texas did their part in getting drivers a paycheck! Than you have Minnesota, a "blue" state and no driver has gotten paid yet from there. Just saying, try to give everyone the benefit of trying when dealing with something like this.


California has actually sued Uber/Lyft, etc to try and get drivers more money for Unemployment, Sick Pay, better health insurance etc.
I don't see Texas or any red state doing that.
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/05/8509...r-and-lyft-for-cheating-drivers-and-taxpayers


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Thats a separate issue then what this thread was discussing. Maybe you should create a thread for that but I think you just like to argue online for whatever reason when in reality, you should be out driving trying to earn money!!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Erik M said:


> I live in one of your so called "blue states" and was denied unemployment because they said the fund dried up......too many drivers applied. They just opened it up on 5 days ago! So don't think because you livebin a "red state" that makes a difference because it doesn't. That's just political mumbo jumbo that just puts fear and panic in peoples heads.


Blue states are notoriously harder for people to get unemployment in. There is no state fund for the PUA or the $600. It's federally funded. So they are being difficult just because.

In Connecticut, the minimum for PUA is $198, plus the $600.


----------



## BretB (May 3, 2020)

Texas is paying 207+600.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

BretB said:


> Texas is paying 207+600.


Interesting .....Florida is 600 Flat IF you get through


----------

